# 1 MT mandrel, 2MT lathe. oops



## wabbitpoo (16 Oct 2008)

I know you can get a sleeve which lets you use a 2MT in a 1MT lathe, but can you get the opposite? Don't wish to buy a new pen mandrel if I don't have to (unless it'd be cheaper than a converter)


----------



## cornucopia (16 Oct 2008)

right wabbit you have a 1mt which you want to use in a 2mt headstock ? is that right?? if so yes you can get a 2mt sleeve with a 1mt center.


----------



## wabbitpoo (16 Oct 2008)

Thanks. What would it be called? Axminster only sell a sleeve that alolows you to use the 2 in a 1 lathe.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Oct 2008)

try stiles and bates they sell a 1mt to 2mt morse taper adaptor look in their Woodturning Chucks and Lathe Accessories | Drills Chucks and Arbors section


----------



## Scrums (16 Oct 2008)

Or there's here:

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/MORS ... EVE_S.html


----------



## cornucopia (16 Oct 2008)

:lol: no wabbit you cant do that- the sleeves axminister do will allow a smaller drive center etc to be used in a larger headstock/tailstock
so their 1mt to 2mt is a two morse taper sleeve with a 1mt inside it.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Oct 2008)

cornucopia

Stile and bates do both 
1mt to 2mt and
2mt to 1mt
so that means you can use a 2mt in a 1mt lathe


----------



## CHJ (16 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":1zgmgoqz said:


> I know you can get a sleeve which lets you use a 2MT in a 1MT lathe, but can you get the opposite? Don't wish to buy a new pen mandrel if I don't have to (unless it'd be cheaper than a converter)



*wabbitpoo*: You have a lathe with a number 2 morse taper in the headstock and tailstock,

If you have made a mistake and purchased a number 1 morse taper mandrel then you need to purchase a 1mt to 2mt Female Sleeve as shown in Axminster List Pt No. 900007. or the equivalent.


----------



## wabbitpoo (17 Oct 2008)

As someone said, Axminster only do a sleeve for using 2MT in a 1MT lathe. I have sourced one now though. I used rdg tools. £11 delivered. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## TEP (17 Oct 2008)

Wish I had seen this thread earlier. 

Now this is just for future reference of anyone who need some of these bits and pieces. I always look at the Proops Bros. site for any bits like morse sleeves and chucks, and stuff like that.


----------



## jpt (17 Oct 2008)

TEP":3rgvxtbm said:


> Wish I had seen this thread earlier.
> 
> Now this is just for future reference of anyone who need some of these bits and pieces. I always look at the Proops Bros. site for any bits like morse sleeves and chucks, and stuff like that.



They dont always have everything on their site so it is worth giving them a call if you need something. I know they had the convertors at Stoneleigh so they probably still have some.

john


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":qem31se0 said:


> As someone said, Axminster only do a sleeve for using 2MT in a 1MT lathe.



:shock: :shock: 

I think you need to check that fact a little more.

A No. 1 Morse taper has a Guageline (major) diameter of 12 mm
A No. 2 Morse taper has a Guageline (major) diameter of 17.78mm

Most lathes with a No. 1 Morse taper would not even have big enough spindle diameters to accommodate a No. 2 morse taper.

http://quest42.co.uk/metal/files/Cone_Morse.pdf

Using an extension adapter to enable use of N0. 2 morse tools in a No. 1 morse socket is OK for occasional use only IMO to avoid having to purchase multiple sets but it is mechanically undesirable.


----------



## wabbitpoo (17 Oct 2008)

CHJ":1ck2xerx said:


> wabbitpoo":1ck2xerx said:
> 
> 
> > As someone said, Axminster only do a sleeve for using 2MT in a 1MT lathe.
> ...



You tell me to check the facts - not sure where you are going with this. Axminster's site does not mention the item I wanted, tho I'd be happy to be corrected. You then go on to say you wouldn't do it anyway. Is THAT the gist of your post? If so, I'll soon find out as I've ordered one from somewhere else! We shall see......


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2008)

Wabbit, are you trying to increase the diameter of a No.1 male morse taper to fit in the No.2 morse socket of your perform lathe? if so Axminster certainly do a suitable *sleeve*, as I referenced above. 
I am not surprised that they don't carry the extension adapters that allow larger tools to be mounted in a smaller taper, it is not good engineering practice.








The extension adapter MTS1-2 1 to 2 MT (Sleeve?) is the option that is not usually recommended because of the extra extension and increased loads imposed on the smaller No. 1 shaft which is not designed to carry the same loads as a No.2. it would be fine for a pen mandrel but may give a little more vibration.


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":3f6aa3e6 said:


> .......I have sourced one now though. I used rdg tools. £11 delivered. Thanks to all for your help.



Wabbit, If you have purchased Ref: 9243582 from RDG Tools (Headstock reducer Sleeve) make sure that you have a suitable sized metal bar to pass through the headstock spindle that will knock it out BEFORE you fit and use it. If you do not have such it may well seat itself that firmly in the headstock spindle that you will not be able to get it out.

I think the perform spindle central hole is smaller than the end diameter of the sleeve.





(I had a look at them today on RDG stand whilst purchasing other bits)


----------



## wabbitpoo (18 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that tip. Some people seem confused as to what they think I want. I wish I'd never mentioned it now! The thing is on its way, so maybe I can put this to bed!


----------



## CHJ (18 Oct 2008)

wabbitpoo":2qywpc2b said:


> Thanks for that tip. Some people seem confused as to what they think I want. I wish I'd never mentioned it now! The thing is on its way, so maybe I can put this to bed!



In all fairness to others and myself *wabbit,* the confusion is down to your opening statement.



> I know you can get a sleeve which lets you use a 2MT in a 1MT lathe



You cannot sleeve someting 17mm diameter with something 12mm diameter.

Nighty night. :lol:


----------



## wabbitpoo (18 Oct 2008)

Yes its all my fault. I should have used the word "converter" or "adaptor" perhaps instead of "sleeve". I now have such an adaptor.


----------

